# Device to alert when street power goes back on



## SparkyDawg (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello, I just installed a generator with a manual switch, so now I'm investigating options for being alerted when street power goes back on so I can switch back to street power. Obvious options are looking at houses nearby or street lights, but I was interested in a device that would give a visual and/or audio alert. Preferrably, something that hooks into the electrical panel and has a remote alert that can be palced in a different part of the house. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Micro switch operated/activated via the transfer switch handle, 120Vac 1-2 amp fuse an alarm beeper or light bulb.


----------



## Jade Lam (Jan 16, 2012)

An ATS (Automatic Transfer Switch) cabinet can realize what you want. At my home, my father made one by himself.
*Provides main breakers for incoming power
*ATS for transfer between utility and generator source


----------



## szyg6h (Feb 18, 2012)

SparkyDawg said:


> Hello, I just installed a generator with a manual switch, so now I'm investigating options for being alerted when street power goes back on so I can switch back to street power. Obvious options are looking at houses nearby or street lights, but I was interested in a device that would give a visual and/or audio alert. Preferrably, something that hooks into the electrical panel and has a remote alert that can be palced in a different part of the house. Any ideas? Thanks!


I look down the street for yardlights to come on as well.
But, I've thought of an LED, pigailed into the main at the top of the box, hole drilled in the panel for the LED. It would be on anytime the main is on, however, but so what? 
A switchable sound alarm could be wired in too. Turn the alarm on, when the power goes back on and the alarm sounds, make your transfer, then shut off the alarm until next outage.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 10, 2012)

I just bought a small(1/4") neon light with split leads at Radio Shack. I'm going to mount it on my panel cover and connect it to the mains with alligator clips so I can unhook it easily (or replace it) if I have to take the cover off. C.


----------



## QuickRick (Sep 14, 2012)

*alarm*

How about a bell plugged into the regular outlets..............that way it will ring when your power comes back. I have seen things that you can buy but is it worth spending money on this easy fix?

QR


----------

